# nauhoittaa ~ tallentaa



## Gavril

Heipä hei,

Muutamia vuosikymmeniä sitten, nauhat oli ylivoimaisesti yleisin keino tallentaa ääni tai video, joten usein ei ollut käytännössä iso ero "nauhottamisessa" ja "tallentamisessa".

Nykyisin on nauhoiden lisäksi monia muita tallenuslaitteita, kuten esim. älypuhelimet. Onko kuitenkin vielä yleistä puhua "nauhottamisesta", vaikkei nauhasta ole varsinaisesti kyse? Esim. jos joku tallentaisi esityksen kännykkäänsä, kuultaisiinko hänen sanovan "*nauhoitin *viime yön esityksen"?

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Muutamia vuosikymmeniä sitten nauhat olivat ylivoimaisesti yleisin keino tallentaa ääni tai video, joten usein ei ollut käytännössä isoa eroa "nauhoittamisella" ja "tallentamisella".
> 
> Nykyisin on nauhojen lisäksi monia muita tallenuslaitteita, kuten esim. älypuhelimet. Onko kuitenkin vielä yleistä puhua "nauhoittamisesta", vaikkei nauhasta ole varsinaisesti kyse? Esim. jos joku tallentaisi esityksen kännykkäänsä, kuultaisiinko hänen sanovan "*nauhoitin *viime yön esityksen"?


Nämä ovat olleet hankalia termejä jo kauan.

Aluksi, kun voitiin tallentaa ainoastaan ääntä – musiikkia tai puhetta – sitä sanottiin usein _äänittämiseksi_. Tallennusmateriaalina oli magneettinauha tai -lanka. Jälkimmäistä käytettiin pelkästään sanelukoneissa, joten sanat _nauhoittaminen_ ja _nauhuri_ yleistyivät. Kuitenkin äänittämisestä saatettiin puhua vielä videonauhojen yhteydessä, vaikka niille tallennettiin sekä kuvaa että ääntä.

Yleispätevä sana _tallentaa_  tuli käyttöön tai oikeastaan keksittiin vasta tietokoneiden kaudella.  Joku vanhemman polven "tallentaja" saattaa silti puhua  "nauhoittamisesta", oli tallennusväline mikä tahansa.

Valitettavan monet ihmiset käyttävät sanoja ajattelematta, mitä ne oikeastaan tarkoittavat.

Jos ajatellaan sanaa _nauhoittaa_, se oikeastaan tarkoittaa "nauhoilla varustamista". Kun vanha termi (itse asiassa tuotenimi) _magnetofoni_ korvattiin sanalla _nauhuri_, uudissanaa pilkattiin: "Se tarkoittaa sitä, että laite naukuu ja hurisee!"

Onnistuneesti muodostettu sana _tallentaa_ taas toisinaan sekoittuu sanaan _tallettaa_, jonka pääasiallinen merkitys liittyy rahan säilyttämiseen pankissa.

Toivottavasti monimutkainen selitykseni auttoi eikä sekoittanut lisää.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Nämä ovat olleet hankalia termejä jo kauan.
> 
> Aluksi, kun voitiin tallentaa ainoastaan ääntä – musiikkia tai puhetta – sitä sanottiin usein _äänittämiseksi_. Tallennusmateriaalina oli magneettinauha tai -lanka. Jälkimmäistä käytettiin pelkästään sanelukoneissa, joten sanat _nauhoittaminen_ ja _nauhuri_ yleistyivät. Kuitenkin äänittämisestä saatettiin puhua vielä videonauhojen yhteydessä, vaikka niille tallennettiin sekä kuvaa että ääntä.
> 
> Yleispätevä sana _tallentaa_  tuli käyttöön tai oikeastaan keksittiin vasta tietokoneiden kaudella.  Joku vanhemman polven "tallentaja" saattaa silti puhua  "nauhoittamisesta", oli tallennusväline mikä tahansa.
> 
> Valitettavan monet ihmiset käyttävät sanoja ajattelematta, mitä ne oikeastaan tarkoittavat.
> 
> Jos ajatellaan sanaa _nauhoittaa_, se oikeastaan tarkoittaa "nauhoilla varustamista". Kun vanha termi (itse asiassa tuotenimi) _magnetofoni_ korvattiin sanalla _nauhuri_, uudissanaa pilkattiin: "Se tarkoittaa sitä, että laite naukuu ja hurisee!"
> 
> Onnistuneesti muodostettu sana _tallentaa_ taas toisinaan sekoittuu sanaan _tallettaa_, jonka pääasiallinen merkitys liittyy rahan säilyttämiseen pankissa.
> 
> Toivottavasti monimutkainen selitykseni auttoi eikä sekoittanut lisää.



Kyllä auttoi, kiitos.

Ihmettelen, puhuvatko myös 70- ja 80-luvulla syntyneet suomenkieliset ihmiset "nauhoittamisesta" vaikka tallentavat esim. älypuhelimella? Nämäkin sukupolvet kun muistavat aikoja, jolloin nauhat olivat ainoa yleisesti käytettävä tallenusväline.


----------



## Hakro

Olen kuullut 70-luvulla syntyneen henkilön puhuvan "äänittämisestä", kun kyse oli videonauhoituksesta. Omiin korviini ei ole sattunut kuulumaan, mutta voisin uskoa "nauhoittamista" käytettävän myös digitaalisesta tallentamisesta puhuttaessa.


----------



## altazure

Voin vahvistaa että "nauhoittamisesta" puhutaan myös digitaalisesti tallennettaessa, itsekin teen niin. Oma mielikuvani on, että (digitaalisessa yhteydessä) "nauhoittaminen" on tallentamista joka tapahtuu sitä mukaa kun ohjelmaa lähetetään tai materiaalia äänitetään tai kuvataan. Sen sijaan "tallentamisesta" puhuttaessa mielikuvani tyypillisesti on, että kokonainen, valmis tiedosto kirjoitetaan muistiin. Tarkoitan siis sanoilla hiukan eri asioita: "nauhoittamisessa" tallentaminen tapahtuu lähdedatan määräämällä nopeudella, kun "tallentamisessa" koko lähdedata on saatavilla saman tien.


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

altazure said:


> Voin vahvistaa että "nauhoittamisesta" puhutaan myös digitaalisesti tallennettaessa, itsekin teen niin. Oma mielikuvani on, että (digitaalisessa yhteydessä) "nauhoittaminen" on tallentamista joka tapahtuu sitä mukaa kun ohjelmaa lähetetään tai materiaalia äänitetään tai kuvataan. Sen sijaan "tallentamisesta" puhuttaessa mielikuvani tyypillisesti on, että kokonainen, valmis tiedosto kirjoitetaan muistiin. Tarkoitan siis sanoilla hiukan eri asioita: "nauhoittamisessa" tallentaminen tapahtuu lähdedatan määräämällä nopeudella, kun "tallentamisessa" koko lähdedata on saatavilla saman tien.



Samoin.


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Tulipa tässä mieleen toinen verbi, joka liittyy nauhallisiin tallennusvälineisiin/soittimiin: *Kelata*.

Käytättekö verbiä *kelata* esim. DVD-laitteen tai internet-videon yhteydessä. Niissähän ei kuitenkaan kelata mitään, kun siirrytään eteen- tai taaksepäin.
Itse käytän kyseistä verbiä, eikä minulle tule juuri nyt edes mieleen toista verbiä, jota voisi käyttää. Siirtyä??


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Piti vielä tarkistaa Kielitoimiston sanakirjasta verbi nauhoittaa:



> *nauhoittaa*53*C
> *1.* tallentaa ääni- t. kuvanauhaan. _Nauhoittaa __musiikkia __radiosta __kasettiin__. __Tilaisuus __nauhoitettiin__. __Kuvanauhoitettu __haastattelu__._



Tämän mukaan ei siis voi käyttää, jos ei tallenna nauhalle. 

Meille vanhuksille on vaan jäänyt levy päälle ja toistelemme sitä verbiä, joka lapsena on opittu.
Kun meistä aika jättää, niin varmaan tulee myös nauhoittaa-verbin käyttö loppumaan. Eihän nykynuoret ole edes kuulleet mistään videokaseteista, C-kaseteista nyt puhumattakaan.


----------

